
TechCrunch Acquires InviteShare - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/19/techcrunch-acquires-inviteshare/
======
terpua
Price: $25k

------
far33d
That's a good call by arrington and co.

~~~
migpwr
I agree... they were already doing this same thing through blog posts but now
it has structure. nice job.

------
nickb
Why didn't they buy it before it became popular?!

~~~
euccastro
It didn't turn bad, did it? The product got validated and they didn't pay a
lot extra.

